# Clarion CX609 locked



## fenlong (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I have a problem with this unit. It is locked and seems to want to ask for a PW at random. Coupla things.
1> I never set up a PW.
2> I have 2 cars and this one sat through the winter and the battery died, thus resetting this stereo and this effed up function
3> I've tried guessing at some PW codes i would have used had i accidentily set a PW up and none work, so this just confirms i did not set one up.
4> The choads at Clarion insist that i need to send the unit in and they need to replace a chip. 
I say BS! There must be a process to reset the PW w/out replacing a chip.
1> The QA and engineering teams would build in a fail safe for testing alone.
2> If this were the case is would cost Clarion a lot in research and development and implementation to configure the chip, where to place it, where to build/buy, etc. It would be more economical to say, OK just hit power and preset one and hold for 15 seconds. Which likely the case.
So has anyone heard or experienced this and if so is there a way to reset the PW on the system to default, which is off? 

thanks much in advance. Unit is still under warranty.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah call clarion


----------

